# Earthquake



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

Did anyone feel the earthquake and/or aftershocks?? We felt it pretty strong here in Puebla!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The earthquake struck closer to Zihuatanejo than to Acapulco, but with more construction on unstable land, in Acapulco, it's there where the risk of damage and injury may be the greatest. I've seen broadcast news reports from the D.F. showing some damage to buildings. Reports out of Zihuatanejo have been that the centro area was evacuated for a time, and hospitals and hotels in Acapulco, to some extent, were evacuated. This is a region, the Pacific Coast, where earthquakes are commonplace. Almost every day occurrences. This 7.0 or 7.2 quake was, however, particularly strong. Let's all hope for minor damage and no injuries or loss of life.


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Longford said:


> The earthquake struck closer to Zihuatanejo than to Acapulco, but with more construction on unstable land, in Acapulco, it's there where the risk of damage and injury may be the greatest. I've seen broadcast news reports from the D.F. showing some damage to buildings. Reports out of Zihuatanejo have been that the centro area was evacuated for a time, and hospitals and hotels in Acapulco, to some extent, were evacuated. This is a region, the Pacific Coast, where earthquakes are commonplace. Almost every day occurrences. This 7.0 or 7.2 quake was, however, particularly strong. Let's all hope for minor damage and no injuries or loss of life.


It was pretty uncomfortable here in Mexico DF. but then, I've always been told that Condesa is not the greatest place to be when an earthquake hits... We've got friends who are currently on holiday in Acapulco and all seems to be OK there.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

I definitely felt it here in the DF (Coyoacan). I have a large set of wind chimes hanging in my living room. I hung them indoors because I figured the neighbors might not be too happy if I hung them outside, as they are quite loud. Turns out, they make a darn fine earthquake warning device. When I heard the chimes start to ring, I knew it was a quake. They will be henceforth known as my "earthquake chimes."


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Chelloveck said:


> I definitely felt it here in the DF (Coyoacan). I have a large set of wind chimes hanging in my living room. I hung them indoors because I figured the neighbors might not be too happy if I hung them outside, as they are quite loud. Turns out, they make a darn fine earthquake warning device. When I heard the chimes start to ring, I knew it was a quake. They will be henceforth known as my "earthquake chimes."


So you have just discovered history. That is what those chimes were for, originally.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

It was felt in Queretaro and Cuernavaca!


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> So you have just discovered history. That is what those chimes were for, originally.


Never knew that. Certainly makes sense, though.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Chelloveck said:


> Never knew that. Certainly makes sense, though.


When people took them to non-earthquake zones, they put them in air currents to make them ring and then they became known as wind-chimes.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I missed out on all the "fun". When the earthquake struck, I was walking to the Starbuck's on Reforma near El Angel but had no idea anything earthshaking was happening till I was standing in front of the large glass doors at the entrance to the Starbuck's, which were shaking in a rather weird way. I couldn't understand what was going on. Just as I managed to open one of the doors, a bunch of people who had been inside came out in a bit of a hurry. When I asked what was going on, one of the Starbuck's people said, "Temblor". So I quickly moved away from the entrance and found a place in the shade to wait till they let us back in a few minutes later, and all was back to normal, _más o menos_. The guests in the big Sheraton Hotel next door had to wait quite a bit longer before they were allowed to go back inside the hotel. One of the guests must have really needed some coffee because I saw her inside the Starbuck's clad in nothing but a pair of flip-flops and a fluffy Sheraton turkish towel bathrobe.

A friend who lives in the far southern reaches of the city called me around noon and told me that it had been pretty bad in his neighborhood and that he didn't have any electricity.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

14 States felt it!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

As I watch the Televisa evening news I'm seeing a lot of buildings with structural damage in the D.F., infrastructure damage, etc. Light poles, telephone towers, etc. were shown swaying. It takes a strong earthquake to do that.

Also shown was structural damage to highways and buildings in various parts of Guerrero - particularly in Zihuatanejo and along Hwy. 200 which connects Acapulco with Zihuatanejo. Various other states are reporting damage to buildings.

No reports, yet, of loss of life or serious injuries.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> As I watch the Televisa evening news I'm seeing a lot of buildings with structural damage in the D.F., infrastructure damage, etc. Light poles, telephone towers, etc. were shown swaying. It takes a strong earthquake to do that.


Here's an article in El Universal detailing buildings that were damaged in the D.F. - it looks like about 10 to me rather than "a lot of", depending, of course, how you define "a lot of" : El Universal - DF - Sismo Edificios de zona Centro, dañados


----------

